# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Bussin 21V reitti keskustassa muuttuu 17.8.

## RSS

Bussi 21V ajaa maanantaista 17.8. alkaen Asema-aukiolta Lauttasaaren suuntaan Simonkadun ja Urho Kekkosen kadun kautta Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Fredrikinkadun sijasta.

21V käyttää uudella reittiosuudellaan pysäkkejä Kaivokatu, Simonkatu ja Kampintori. Linjalta jäävät käytöstä pysäkit Pohjoinen Rautatiekatu ja Kamppi (M). Lähtöpysäkki siirtyy Postikadulla kadun toiselle puolelle.


Linjan 21V kartta (pdf): Liite 539



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on ihan hyvä juttu Kamppi (M):n ruuhkautumisen vähentämiseksi.

----------

